# Hit Ball too high off tee?



## AdamB

Hello! This is my first post here. My problem is that I sky the ball off the tee only about 180yds. I tried teeing the ball lower but it just makes it harder to hit. I tee the ball inside my left heel. I've moved the ball back but that results in a nice long slice. I use nike mojo's and an affinity mega launch driver (reg flex aldila shaft 10.5 degree head). Peeps have told me that it's my cheap driver. Others said get a stiff shaft on a quality 9.5 degree driver. Any thoughts?


----------



## broken tee

AdamB said:


> Hello! This is my first post here. My problem is that I sky the ball off the tee only about 180yds. I tried teeing the ball lower but it just makes it harder to hit. I tee the ball inside my left heel. I've moved the ball back but that results in a nice long slice. I use nike mojo's and an affinity mega launch driver (reg flex aldila shaft 10.5 degree head). Peeps have told me that it's my cheap driver. Others said get a stiff shaft on a quality 9.5 degree driver. Any thoughts?


I on occasions have to notify N.o.r.a.d or the FAA when I tee off generally its because I teed the ball to high and got under the ball. I'll assume you are teeing the ball 50% above the top edge of the club. Next do you think that you might be behind the ball where the face of the club is hitting the ball too much on the up-swing? on your next practice swing see if that might be the case if so then move slightly forward until you get the trajectory your looking for. Do you lay the bottom of the club on the ground thinking that the face of the club is 90 degrees, if so this could cause a slice and popping the ball up.
adjust the face to the ball and re-grip. it may look like the face is pointed left(rh)
good luck and welcome to the forum keep us posted on your findings it helps us too.


----------



## stevel1017

It probably is a combo of issues. Get fitted for the right driver, but also look at your swing. You are probably coming in too steep. Golf is a game of opposites, to make the ball go up, you hit down. Try flattening out your swing with the driver, get the feeling you are sweeping it off the tee


----------



## broken tee

stevel1017 said:


> It probably is a combo of issues. Get fitted for the right driver, but also look at your swing. You are probably coming in too steep. Golf is a game of opposites, to make the ball go up, you hit down. Try flattening out your swing with the driver, get the feeling you are sweeping it off the tee


Good points Steve, but I thought coming in too steep would produce worm burners. any points in my suggestions that need fixing?


----------



## stevel1017

see if this helps
problem with hitting driver too high - golftuitiononline.com


----------



## broken tee

stevel1017 said:


> see if this helps
> problem with hitting driver too high - golftuitiononline.com


Your post and video makes perfect sense. I just want to make sure I'm not messing the poster up on how I would approach solving his driving, because I did and sometimes still make those shots as rare as they are.

Plus if he's coming down on the ball that would mean to me that he is trying to really smack the ball by bringing the club to far back forcing him to bring the club higher on the down swing and compensating to get the club on plain to the ball by more downward swing then sweeping. is that how you see it?


----------



## stevel1017

hard to say what he is doing with out seeing it of course but what you say makes sense


----------



## Denominator

Well if you are hitting 180 yards with your driver, there must be quite a few issues (I'm assuming you are able to physically swing pretty well). Most likely, and i'm 99% positive that it is the reason, you are not centering your contact with the ball. Do you hit with your irons well? I had a tendency to hit the ball weak and right. I found out I was not hitting the ball squarely at impact, which comes from turning the wrist properly to meet the ball with the back of your hand at the ball at impact. 

Also, when you are hitting, you should always try to hit an inside out approach, meaning that you are hitting through the ball, and towards the right, provided you are right handed. While you may think that you are going to hit the ball right, you won't, it just makes it so that your follow through is added motion into the ball, much like a baseball bat striking the baseball, and following through. It's kinda like tennis, as when you hit with your forehand, you still follow through. 

In any event, if you are having any trouble hitting with your clubs/driver flat at impact, i'd suggest you get the swingyde as I did. For such a cheap, toyish looking thing, it really helped me.


----------

